# Repair of laceration bladder



## carol52 (Oct 20, 2011)

Laceration to bladder durring hystectomy . I have been reading that this is not billable. But I was wondering if code 51860 would be a repair code ?


----------



## maggiedodd (Oct 20, 2011)

*bladder repair*

I would use 51860,  and diagnosis code 998.2 867.0

usually here gyn does the hysterectomy and if this happens Urology is called into 
repair the bladder


----------



## carol52 (Oct 20, 2011)

our general surgeon was called into assist the Gyn  with a mass and drainage of a peritoneal abscess  there was  laceration of the bladder durring this.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 20, 2011)

*If you did it, you fix it*

If the surgeon caused the laceration, the surgeon fixes it ... no additional charge.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

